# sick azureus



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Help!!, I've got a listless, not-eating azureus that has a gelatenous, clear-tan-ish colored growth on front and back feet, generally hides in water at the moment .

Any suggestions that could be offered would be enormously appreciated to make this little fella better.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

Almost sounds like its shedding, freaked me out to no end the first time I saw my frogs shed. Normally they eat the skin, has it been this way for more than a day?


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2004)

thanks for reply: shedding, huh, that may be it (which I have never seen before), I went over to look at her/him and is presently looking more attentive than a few houyrs ago, when I fed them. The material looks like it could be dead skin.

S/he's been hangiang aout in the water for a few days and then,yesterday started cruising around the terrestrial tank, pretty listless though yesterday and this morning. Now just hanging out in one spot, but more attentive looking.

I guess thing to do is just keep watching?

thanks, Mike


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

If it is shedding, you can remove the frog and place him in a deli cup & add some water. If it is shedding, you should be able to identify it easily.


----------

